# [SOLVED] BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum and hope I can get the help I need to stop these BSODs I've been getting recently.

The latest one I got was BugCheck Code: 0x7e

Specifically:


> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff880113f567d, 0xfffff8800a5445e8, 0xfffff8800a543e40). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .


I had to hard-shut down the computer and then reboot.

I also get BSODs only when I'm playing Battlefield Bad Company 2. I recently bought new graphics cards (EVGA GTX-580 3GB x 3 for Tri-SLI).

My system specs are as follows:

*Case: Mountain Mods Ascension CYO 
Monitors: 3x Dell U3011 @ 7680x1600 (8100x1600 BC) 
MoBo: Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer 
PSU: PC Power & Cooling 1200W 
CPU: Intel i7 990X (OC'd to 4.41GHz @ 1.30V) 
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 
RAM: 12GB Corsair Dominator @ 1600MHz w/ Corsair RAM Fan 
GPU: EVGA GTX-580 3GB Tri-SLI 
SoundCard: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium HD 
OS Drive(s): 2x 32GB G-Skill SLC SSDs in RAID-0 
Programs/Games Drive(s): 2x 147GB Fujitsu SAS (15k RPM) in RAID-0 
Storage Drives: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB, WD 250GB, LaCie Minimus 2TB (External HDD-USB 3.0) 
Optical Drives: Pioneer Blu-Ray Burner BD-203, LiteOn DVD Burner 
Fans: 7x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3200RPM (120mm), 3x Delta 5200RPM (120mm), 6x Xigmatek LED 120mm, 1x Noctua 120mm (Ultra-Silent) 
Fan Controllers: 2x Lamptron FC5-V2 (30W per channel) 
All-in-one Dashboard/Card Reader: Ultra MD2 
SSD Bay: StarTech 4x1 SSD drive bay 
Keyboard: Razer Black Widow Ultimate (mechanical backlit keyboard) 
Mouse: Logitech Performance MX 
MousePad: Razer IronClad 
Webcam: Logitech C910 
Speakers: Altec Lansing 2.1 
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP 1* 

I appreciate anyone who can help. :wave:


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

Please use these instructions to upload the DMP's. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



zigzag3143 said:


> Please use these instructions to upload the DMP's. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


Hi,

I have attached the ZIP folder with the files according to the instructions in that link.

However, there was no mention of attaching the MEMORY.DMP file at all? Don't you need that file? Or did your .exe program extract that DMP file into the jcgriff2 folder?

Anyway, please let me know what happened and what I should do to get this rectified.

Thanks.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

BUMP - please help!


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

Can someone please help?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

We'll need the minidump (.dmp) files which should be located in Windows/Minidump. If there are none present there, than you might be using a 'cleaning' or 'optimizing' program for Windows, which often delete them to clean up space. From what I see in the JCGriff report you sent, I don't see any crashdumps. Also I understand that there's issues with Windows 7 SP1 preventing crash dump generating. There's a fix for that here.

You mentioned that you just bought a brand new video card. Did the crashes only start happening after the new card was installed? If so, this may be the cause of voltage problems where the PSU cannot handle the extra videocard, heat issues, or the videocard itself is bad, which can happen even with brand new cards. Have you attempted to try any other intense games to see if they crash also?

You may wanna do some testing on the cards, like with MemtestG80/CL, and use HWMonitor to check voltages and temperatures.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



VirGnarus said:


> We'll need the minidump (.dmp) files which should be located in Windows/Minidump. If there are none present there, than you might be using a 'cleaning' or 'optimizing' program for Windows, which often delete them to clean up space. From what I see in the JCGriff report you sent, I don't see any crashdumps. Also I understand that there's issues with Windows 7 SP1 preventing crash dump generating. There's a fix for that here.


I enabled Minidumb writing as it wasn't doing it for a while but it generated 2 Minidmp files for the last 2 crashes.

I have attached them here as 'Minidump.rar'.




VirGnarus said:


> You mentioned that you just bought a brand new video card. Did the crashes only start happening after the new card was installed? If so, this may be the cause of voltage problems where the PSU cannot handle the extra videocard, heat issues, or the videocard itself is bad, which can happen even with brand new cards. Have you attempted to try any other intense games to see if they crash also?
> 
> You may wanna do some testing on the cards, like with MemtestG80/CL, and use HWMonitor to check voltages and temperatures.


Well, I bought all three GTX-580 3GB at the same time and installed them with the newest NVidia drivers (275.33 WHQL). 

I tried removing one of the cards when I got the 0x116 TDR errors and tested it out and there were no BSODs. I reinstalled the 3rd card and it worked fine for one day and then I started getting BSODs but now the all the BC codes were 0x7e, NOT 0x116. So I figured it wasn't the card that was causing it.

I will try running that Memtest G80 program as well.

Also, I don't think it's a PSU issue because 1200W is supposed to be plenty for Tri-SLI (that's what I've read). I have the PC Power & Cooling 1200W which is a top of the line PSU.

It could be that the 3rd video card is just faulty but I'm not sure what the 0x7e codes refer to.

Please let me know what the minidmp files say.

Thanks.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

If your system is stabilizing when removing a piece of hardware, it's most likely that hardware is bad regardless what bugcheck codes it churns out. 

The two crashdumps are corrupt and cannot be used to analyze this situation. The fact they're corrupt is probably the reason why you were getting 7e bugchecks instead of 116, because 7e is commonly a 'catchall' generic error that is produced when it can't decide any better. The crashdumps are just too broken to trust anything about them, bugcheck code included.

What concerns me most though is that they _are_ broken, and a GPU isn't going to end up causing that directly. I would still go ahead and check those voltages (preferably on your BIOS) to see what's going on, because even though that's a top of the line PSU with some hefty rails on it, there is always the potential for duds in electronics. Same goes for the potentially faulty graphics card.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



VirGnarus said:


> If your system is stabilizing when removing a piece of hardware, it's most likely that hardware is bad regardless what bugcheck codes it churns out.
> 
> The two crashdumps are corrupt and cannot be used to analyze this situation. The fact they're corrupt is probably the reason why you were getting 7e bugchecks instead of 116, because 7e is commonly a 'catchall' generic error that is produced when it can't decide any better. The crashdumps are just too broken to trust anything about them, bugcheck code included.
> 
> What concerns me most though is that they _are_ broken, and a GPU isn't going to end up causing that directly. I would still go ahead and check those voltages (preferably on your BIOS) to see what's going on, because even though that's a top of the line PSU with some hefty rails on it, there is always the potential for duds in electronics. Same goes for the potentially faulty graphics card.


Hmm.. that is worrisome. Didn't know the crashdumps were corrupted. What could be causing that?

Anyway, I just played Bad Company 2 again but changed the NVidia Control Panel settings to "Maximize 3D Performance" so it was just on one monitor and I was not using NVidia Surround (playing on 3 monitors). There were no hiccups or BSODs at all. I find that a bit strange because if the issue is hardware related, it should have given me an error. In fact, about a week ago, when I was getting those 0x116 codes, and I tried the same thing (playing on one monitor instead of three), it crashed in about 5 minutes again with 0x116. Then I reseated the cards and reinstalled the drivers and there were no more 0x116 codes, only 0x7e (when playing in Surround).

I ran the MemTestG80 (50 iterations) and there were no (0) errors. I monitored the GPU voltages using HW Monitor AND GPU-Z and they were fluctuating between 0.996v - 1.02v during the entire process. 

My CPU overclock has a v-core voltage of 1.30625V in BIOS and 1.275V for QPI/DRAM voltage. Everything else is left on 'Auto'.

I will try playing Bad Company 2 again in Surround mode today and if it crashes again, I will post the minidump file again.

Also, should I try to rollback the GPU drivers to an older version that is quite stable (266.58 WHQL)?


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

I got another BSOD today but it was now a BC Code of: 0x1000007e and it says it was caused by: SCDEmu.SYS.

I have attached the new dmp file and performance report. Please help!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

Drivers may be able to corrupt the crashdumps, as well as be buggy to where it has a hard time supporting your 3rd card. You can downgrade if you wish. Also, I'd highly advise that you reset your OC back to factory defaults. If you're experiencing repeated bsods, the first thing you should do is reset any OCing you may have done, regardless if the temps/voltages state otherwise. Of course make sure to record your OC setup so you can return to it if testing shows the OCing is not the cause.

Again, is this occurring with just this game, or do you have other games that cause this problem? Since your latest crash showed up SCDEmu.sys, are you using an ISO to run Battlefield? If you are mounting it using Power ISO, the Power ISO virtual drivers may be going on the fritz. Yet that doesn't seem to add up to the 0x116 crashes in the past. Still, it is worth looking into.

As for now, I can't figure this out. The latest crashdump is worse than the first, where the debugger complains that the entire thing is corrupted and cannot be opened. Therefore I don't quite have the resources I'd like to analyze this properly.

On the off-chance this may be some other hardware, look into these other hardware tests:

HD: Seatools (Long & Short Self Tests)
CPU: Prime95 (Torture Test, Blend, Overnight)
RAM: Memtest86+ (Overnight)

Lastly, you may wanna turn on Driver Verifier. Try sending us any crashdumps from crashes that occur after your turn on DV. Hopefully they won't be in poor condition. Also, note any driver names that may pop up on the blue screen.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

So I reinstalled the latest drivers from NVidia (275.33) and was able to play for the past couple of days without ANY issues.

Unfortunately, just now (10 minutes ago), I had another crash. Same STOP code of 0x1000007e.

I tried Crysis 2 maxed out and it played without any hiccups.

I guess it's just either the video card or the PSU sometimes being overstretched. The thing is, I can't tell what it is.

I've attached the new DMP file along with the performance report so please let me know if this one is readable.

Thanks.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

I'm glad to report that this one actually came through intact. However, there's still some odd behavior that I'm still trying to figure out. Though I don't think I can effectively use this one either.

I noticed you don't have Driver Verifier enabled. Can you please do so? That would help greatly with any future crashdumps.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



VirGnarus said:


> I'm glad to report that this one actually came through intact. However, there's still some odd behavior that I'm still trying to figure out. Though I don't think I can effectively use this one either.
> 
> I noticed you don't have Driver Verifier enabled. Can you please do so? That would help greatly with any future crashdumps.


I enabled Driver Verifier and I could not even boot into Windows! It caused several BSODs and it would just hang at the "Starting Windows" logo and I had to hard-boot it several times to no avail. I got 2 BSODs; one with BugCheck code: 0xC9 and another with 0xA.

I was finally able to boot into Windows through Safe Mode (typing this from Safe Mode actually).

I have attached the new crash dump files as a ZIP folder so please let me know what's going on! I am really worried as my system is really customized and VERY expensive!

Oh, and I reset the OC of the CPU to default (3.47GHz) so let's see if this is causing any issues but I have a hunch it's one of the graphics cards since all these problems/BSODs started happening once I installed the three GTX-580 in Tri-SLI.

Thanks!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



> I enabled Driver Verifier and I could not even boot into Windows!


That's what I wanna hear 

You said you got a c9 crashdump? Unfortunately I only see the 0xA dump, not the 0xC9. The C9 would definitely help as it's a custom crashdump made by Driver Verifier that will reveal more info.

Either way, all of this points to your graphics drivers/cards going on the fritz. However they're all somewhat consistent but not definitive. That C9 crashdump would help greatly. You may need to turn on DV again and have it crash a few more times.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

I have an update.

I returned one of the cards and got a new one (same EVGA GTX-580 3GB) yesterday and installed it along with removing and reinstalling new drivers (275.50 Beta).

I reset the CPU OC to default (no OC) and BOTH Crysis 2 and Battlefield Bad Company 2 CRASHED. Crysis 2 just froze while Bad Company 2 had a BSOD (black screen)! 

I have attached the dump file as well as the PerfMon Report so can you tell me if it points to something specific here?

Also, when I installed the BETA NVidia driver, I completely removed the NVIDIA folder from the C-drive and installed it (after running CC-Cleaner). 

It definitely looks like the PSU may be the culprit here but what I find weird is that there is no overclock at all (CPU is at the stock 3.47GHz) and the GPUs are not overclocked either. So the PSU isn't really being stressed is it?

I will be getting a new PSU anyway and I am thinking of getting the Antec HCP-1200. How does it compare to the Corsair AX1200 in your opinion? The Antec is a multi-rail PSU while the Corsair is a single-rail one.

Please help!


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

I enabled Driver Verifier again and was not able to boot into Windows (again).

However, this time, I got a BSOD with BC Code: 0xC9 and wrote down the driver that seems to have caused it: *dtsoftbus01.sys*

I have also attached the crash dump associated with this 0XC9 BSOD so please look at it and let me know what it says/means.

Thanks.

*I am writing this from Safe Mode since I was not able to boot into Windows. Should I disable Driver Verifier now or should it keep running? I have to use my PC so how long should the Driver Verifier run?


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

BUMP! Please help!

I got another BSOD today while playing Crysis 2. So now I know it is not related just to Bad Company 2. It was the same BC Code: 0x1000007e.

I have attached the crash dump here so please look at it and let me know. Also, please look at and analyze the previous dumps I've attached including the Driver Verifier enabled one that gave me a 0xC9 BC Code.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

Okay, so I completely removed PowerISO and had another two BSODs (black screens); one in Crysis 2 and another in Bad Company 2.

Both were the same BC Code: 0x1000007e.

I have attached the mini dumps so please let me know what it points to.

Also, the Crysis 2 BSOD pointed to a driver called *mrxsmb.sys* and the BSOD in Bad Company 2 pointed to a driver called *HIDCLASS.sys*.

Those are both System files which really concern me. At this point, is it pretty definite that it is a software issue or could a faulty PSU cause these types of BSODs? I was considering getting another 1200W PSU (Antec HCP-1200) but I'm not sure whether power is the issue here.

Am I heading towards a complete clean installation of Windows 7 again? (I hope not as I have so many programs etc.)

Please HELP me soon!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

Ok, back from holiday weekend. You may turn off Driver Verifier if you haven't already done so.

The PSU doesn't have to be 'stressed' to go bad. If it's bad to begin with, no lack of stress will prevent it from doing something wrong, just that more stress will end up making it more unstable and the problems are more likely to occur.

The C9 crash may be related to this, but may not. It says Driver Verifier detected some I/O problem. However it's described as a non-fatal error, so while it's poor coding practice, it doesn't exactly mean that it's causing problems (though it has the potential to do so).

The related drivers are for Daemon Tools and Sonic/Roxio. These might be butting heads against each other. You may wanna remove Daemon Tools temporarily to see if that resolves the issue. After uninstall, the offending driver for it is dtsoftbus01.sys, so do a file search in Windows folder and subfolders to ensure that it's completely removed. If it's there, simply delete it.

Your best bet right now is to create a control environment. You should install a second copy of Windows 7 by placing it on a separate partition/drive. Then load into that one and install the game and bare minimum of drivers you need to get those games running. Then set to see if the same exact issue occurs. This is to isolate the drivers to see if they're conflicting with anything else you've had installed on the PC.

If they still crash, then either the Nvidia drivers are having some hard times trying to get triple SLI to work, or your motherboard chipset is having difficulties handling the triple SLI. Check your motherboard chipset drivers and any possible firmware for updates, including BIOS. Test on the 2nd Windows install before doing so on your original installation of Windows.

This may still end up being a hardware issue, so do not rule that out.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



VirGnarus said:


> Ok, back from holiday weekend. You may turn off Driver Verifier if you haven't already done so.
> 
> The PSU doesn't have to be 'stressed' to go bad. If it's bad to begin with, no lack of stress will prevent it from doing something wrong, just that more stress will end up making it more unstable and the problems are more likely to occur.
> 
> ...


I rolled back the BIOS version to an earlier version that was stable (I updated the BIOS when I installed the new GPUs). It didn't help.

I got another BSOD today with the same STOP code of 0x1000007e and it pointed to a driver called lvrs64.sys which is related to Logitech (I have a Logitech webcam (C910) and a mouse (Performance MX)). Should I uninstall and reinstall that Logitech software?

I've attached the dump file(s) for that so please let me know how I should proceed.

I am going to now try to test each card by itself to see if it's a hardware issue. I will also try different PCI-E slots to make sure the motherboard is not at fault here.

If after all that, there are still BSODs, I think my only option is to get a new PSU and test it out. If yet again BSODs persist, I will RMA the cards to EVGA. It looks like I'm heading towards a complete reinstall of the OS which is a nightmare for me since I have so many important programs! :sigh:

I should note that once I uninstalled Daemon Tools Lite and PowerISO, I was able to boot into Windows without any issues with Driver Verifier on (I've turned it off now). The moment I play any game (Crysis 2/Bad Company 2), I get the BSODs (black screen).

Since each time I get this 0x1000007e STOP code, a different driver seems to be the cause so does that mean the OS is basically corrupted? I also removed all the old drivers via Device Manager (using an elevated prompt and showing hidden devices) but that doesn't seem to help much.

Anyway, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

The 0x7e errors just mean that the program tried to look at and use bad memory addresses. 

What confuses me is that you are stating these bsods have been pointing to this driver and that driver, whereas my reports indicate in every case that they've been pointing at the same thing, your Nvidia drivers. This still leads me to believe it's a graphics issue, especially since your most recent crash is a 0x116, a TDR crash, meaning your graphics card repeatedly failed to respond in a designated time frame.

As for hardware testing, you can start by removing all graphics cards but one and testing for each solitary card.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



VirGnarus said:


> The 0x7e errors just mean that the program tried to look at and use bad memory addresses.
> 
> What confuses me is that you are stating these bsods have been pointing to this driver and that driver, whereas my reports indicate in every case that they've been pointing at the same thing, your Nvidia drivers. This still leads me to believe it's a graphics issue, especially since your most recent crash is a 0x116, a TDR crash, meaning your graphics card repeatedly failed to respond in a designated time frame.
> 
> As for hardware testing, you can start by removing all graphics cards but one and testing for each solitary card.


Hmm, that's very interesting. I guess bluescreenview is not that accurate in reporting the faulty driver then?

Anyway, I had another BSOD late last night and it was another 0x116 STOP code. So this means the graphics are definitely at fault. I removed Norton and installed MSE as well as the NVidia drivers (after using Driver Sweeper) in Safe Mode but this crash still happened. It most likely is a faulty card. I will test each card separately and see what I come up with.

Any suggestions on testing each card? I guess gaming is the best benchmark for any GPU right?

I've attached the files from the latest BSOD as well. This one points to CT20XUT.SYS as the cause which is related to Creative. My soundcard is the SounbBlaster Titanium HD and I reinstalled the drivers several times.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

Yeah, you can use gaming, Unigine, Furmark, and to directly test GPU cache and VRAM, MemtestG80/CL.


----------



## Baasha (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*



VirGnarus said:


> Yeah, you can use gaming, Unigine, Furmark, and to directly test GPU cache and VRAM, MemtestG80/CL.


So, the issue is finally resolved!

It turned out that one of the cards was indeed faulty (the middle one)!

I tested each card by itself and tested all the PCI-E slots on the motherboard with a good card and there were no errors. The middle card ran the benchmarks like Unigine 2.5 and 3DMark Vantage fine but crashed with a STOP code of 0x116 when I played Bad Company 2! The other two cards were rock solid during gaming both BC2 and Crysis 2; no hiccups at all! So I returned that card and got a new one and just finished testing it with several benchmarks and games! I reinstalled the drivers of course (275.33 WHQL) and they work beautifully! 

Thanks a lot for the help! I'm so glad I didn't have to reinstall the OS or get another PSU!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 SP1 - Please Help!*

No problem mate. Hope things continue to go well. I'll mark this as solved.


----------

